# when can i travel??



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Time to pick up the phone, you best, correct answers are going to come from your local. Though this is an international brotherhood, locals dictate many things.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't make heads or tails out of what you wrote. I suggest you proofread, edit or delete your post for several reason.

1) It's just a mess. I have my share of grammar goofs but c'mon.

2) From what I could make out, you may be breaking some rules or at least some gentlemen agreements that many brothers would frown upon.

3) I see this is your first post, there's been a person going to union boards and posting things like you just did to stir up trouble.

If this is an honest mistake I am more then willing to help you any way I can:thumbsup:.
But I have my doubts.


----------



## knockout34 (Mar 23, 2009)

this is quite legit, daddymack. sorry about that. I've never had to sign the books at the hall. Work is slow with my shop, right now. I'm not proud of my situation. They told me work would pick up soon. It hasn't happened. Now, i want to do the right thing, and take a layoff. I don't know all the rules about traveling. How long after i top-out am i allowed to travel? Again, i'm in no way trying to make problems, i'm just trying to take care of my family.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been told you need to get a travel letter from your BM/FS and it states you are a member in good standing with no unpaid dues.

There are lots of sites on the web for travelers/tramps.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knockout34 said:


> i'm just trying to take care of my family.


That more than I can say for some out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

knockout34 said:


> this is quite legit, daddymack. sorry about that. I've never had to sign the books at the hall. Work is slow with my shop, right now. I'm not proud of my situation. They told me work would pick up soon. It hasn't happened. Now, i want to do the right thing, and take a layoff. I don't know all the rules about traveling. How long after i top-out am i allowed to travel? Again, i'm in no way trying to make problems, i'm just trying to take care of my family.


 My problem with your post is it seemed to me that you were drawing unemployment without being layed off. Many folks including myself look down on that. Ask for a layoff. It also seemed to me that you wanted to go sign books while still not being layed off. I hope I misunderstood you. You can travel as soon as you top out. What you will need is an current dues receipt. Call any hall you plan o visit before you go, sometimes they may have certain times to sign the books. good luck and let don't hesitate to ask if you need more info.


----------



## knockout34 (Mar 23, 2009)

daddymack, as i said, i wasn't proud of my situation. I will make it right. Thank you for your input. Unfortunately, being with not so many shops, i'm ignorant to alot of the rules. Again thanks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its not so unusual to not know the procedures.
I didn't even see the book until I had 15 years in the trade and quit.

I haven't seen any work on the travel sites for quite some time.
Maybe sit tight and wait for something to happen close to home.
Going out on the road when you have a family is a good way to go broke, not to mention loosing your family.
Tramping around is best left to bachelors and married with no kids at home folks.
Now would be a good time to figure out how to develop other streams of income.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

So is it common for apprentices to move around?

It's one of the reasons why I haven't joined the Union, I don't intend on staying here very long, and I don't think they'd appreciate me walking out on them within a year.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

In my somewhat limited experience it is not common for apprentices to travel. However, depending on the situation a transfer is possible, particularly as an apprentice I am told. Got a friend that has to move and is working on one right now.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

very few jobs out on the road for travelers. takes months to get a job on the road unless you are very lucky.
furlough is where you draw unemployment and do not sign the out of work book at the hall and then go back to work for the same contractor


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

retired 7373 said:


> very few jobs out on the road for travelers.


I keep hearing that AK is going nuts, with the time jobs and man camps that is.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

yea apprentices don't normally travel. I was sent to 134(chicago) because one of their apprentices refused a call, also not normally seen. So I filled the call because it was really close to the county lines and did my time there until they could fill the call themselves.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Apprentice aren't allowed to travel as far as I know. They do in certain cases allow transfers but I think its only in really particular cases. Best thing to say is talk to the local you are at and the one you want you travel to. Once again I think its more of a 'transfer' more then a 'travel' type of situation. Best of luck!


----------

